# unknown option "KSE"



## valoel (Mar 20, 2010)

i want to compile my new kernel and i got this error when i try to do "config captive" (my new kernel name captive, how to solve it ?
thanks you


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

What the heck?
There is no config captive.....
you need to edit kernel config file by hand


```
# cd /usr/src/sys/i386/config
# cp GENERIC captive
```
now edit captive ad, remove stuff that you want
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig.html


----------



## valoel (Mar 20, 2010)

i have already copy and edit the GENERIC KERNEL and named it "captive" but when i want to config it (config captive), appears error unknown option "KSE"
 then when i looking for option KSE in my new kernel there is no option of KSE, so how to solve unknown option "KSE" ?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

That's why I gave you this link
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig.html
read it...., entire chapter


----------



## phoenix (Mar 21, 2010)

KSE was removed from the 8.0 kernel as libkse has been removed from FreeBSD.

Please read /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES and /usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/NOTES to see what options are available.  (Where <arch> is i386 or amd64 as needed.)


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 22, 2010)

UPDATING is also a really good resource to review from time to time in addition to NOTES.


----------

